

Dyson fan set to be gadget of the summer - strawberryshake
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7868657/Dyson-fan-set-to-be-gadget-of-the-summer.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
You can learn a lot more about it here on HN where it was discussed endlessly
8 months ago:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/dyson+fan?sort=by_date>

------
antidaily
Terrible reviews on Amazon. Apparently, they're just as loud.

~~~
strawberryshake
Oh - I thought Dyson could do no wrong, though I say that having never owned a
Dyson product.

